

Roon Labs - apaprocki
https://roonlabs.com

======
dddddannyyyyy
Founder here... we just launched.

History of the HiFi product this was built up from here:
[http://blog.roonlabs.com/what-a-journey/](http://blog.roonlabs.com/what-a-
journey/)

I always wanted to post our product on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7629177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7629177)
"My Quest to Build the Ultimate Music Player" We solve almost every concern
posted, especially about music metadata organization.

Any questions? We want to hear your issues with music software.

